# Need urgent help cant seems to install black and white 2 in win 7



## Axius76

keep on getting the same message after the instalation process seems to be finish. "Black and white 2 has failed to install. Your system has not been modified. Please re-run the installer to try again.
Error: file directory/ file path (not sure which one) file name, and system volume label syntax is incorrect
tried to run in compactibility mode for windows 2000, windows xp service pack 2 and 3 and windows 7(which is my default operating system) this doesnt change anything keep on getting the same message.
copied all the file to c/program file and run the setup from there is also not helping, i still got the same message. i got enough memory for the whole game.
and yes i always ran it in administrator mode. i check the diagnostick provided in the autorun and everything is ok direct x doesnt find any problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Pokemon Black and White 2 is not a computer game. It is made for the DS only.

If you are using a PC emulator we can not help you as its illegal.


----------



## Axius76

its a pc game its not pokemon its a game that u become a god in it and manage a vilage and armies.


----------



## Wrench97

Try installing it in compatibility mode for XP SP3 with admin privileges. > 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html


----------



## -WOLF-

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Pokemon Black and White 2 is not a computer game. It is made for the DS only.
> 
> If you are using a PC emulator we can not help you as its illegal.


He's talking about the Lionhead Studios game Black & White 2.

This is an old game and was not designed for even Windows Vista, try to search online for a patch.


----------



## Axius76

im using windows 7


----------



## Axius76

Sotry for double posting i was getting really impatient to play this game. I can wait before but after finishing fable 3 i get frustrated i didnt see the easy problem. the problem is in the file name. u cant have ? in windows 7 file. so the problem is u must be using other language and not english for the display language in control panel/clock,language, and region. change keyboards or other input methods some ppl got display language in their keyboards and language section but somehow i dont have it. so i go to administrative section still in the change the keyboards or other language place. there must be a shieded buttons named change system locale click there and change it to english usa and try instaling now (VERY bIG SMILEY FACE) and it works for me.
i know many ppl are having this problem and i find the solution in other place but it doesnt tell how to change ur display language and for some they dont even have a section for it so just change ur system locale.!!!!!!


----------



## Wrench97

Did you try what I posted above?



Wrench97 said:


> Try installing it in compatibility mode for XP SP3 with admin privileges. >
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html


----------



## Axius76

yeah i tried instaling with windows xp sevice pack 2 and 3 before and it doesnt work. but i know the problems and i already know how to deal with it. thx for trying to help anyways.


----------



## Jupiter2

Try in the Forum at Lionshead and ask about PC requirements. There doesn't seem to be a page for requirements or for specifications.
Black And White 2 | Lionhead Studios

Amazon seems to be the only site that has any relevant setails - 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Black-White-2-PC-DVD/dp/B00009QI5X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1326371889&sr=8-1

Platform: Windows NT / 98 / 2000 / Me / XP 

I'd say that it would probably work on XP but only SP1 or sp2 and not SP3. There seems to be problems with SP3 with older games, I have the same problem (luckily I also got a PC with xp sp2).

This game is not suited to OSes later than XP.


----------



## koala

B&W2 should work in all versions of Windows. I've had it running on XP (can't remember if was SP2 or SP3) and more recently Windows 7 SP1 64-bit.

Install the 1.1 and 1.2 patches from here: Filefront - Black and White 2 Patches


----------

